# The difference between Core 2 Duo and Dual Processors?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

How do I explain the difference between a Core 2 Duo machine and a machine with dual XEON processors.

Here's why I ask: I made a service call on a Dell machine that has two Intel 2.2-GHz XEON processors--a dual-processor board. I replaced it with a Gateway model 5412 that has a Pentium Core 2 Duo processor. He noticed the spec tag on the front of the new Gateway machine said 1.8 GHz.

Now, how do I explain how the Core 2 Duo processor compares with his old XEON dual-processor board?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

This is tough to explain but you have to remember that a dual core cpu shows up in the system as 2 processors and for all intents and purposes really is... while it is not accurate really, there is some justification for 1.8ghz really being equivalent to 3.6 .
This pertains to Amd really but is one of the better explanations of what dual core is and why the measurement is different. 
http://www.short-media.com/articles/dual_core
and here:
http://www.dvc.uk.com/acatalog/Processors_Explained.html
Oh and one of the other things I would have explained is you saved them a lot of money too!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks.

He isn't interested at all in the cost of a PC so saving him money on something that small isn't a consideration. You've heard the old saying that money is no object? Well, with this customer, the cost of a PC is literally no object.

He overpaid me $260 yesterday because he said I wasn't charging enough. He also gave me his old 19" LCD monitor (works) which he replaced with a 22- and his old Dell dual-processor box (replaced because the HD whines). I put a new HD in it last night and it runs fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

I don't doubt that as I have a few of those also, and the $ were not a major point of what I was saying, only an after thought anyway.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> Well, with this customer, the cost of a PC is literally no object.


Ok get this PC for him then. :up: 

Tyan Announces T-650 Series Personal Supercomputer

Tyan's new personal supercomputer features 40-processing cores

Tyan Computer has announced its latest TyanPSC T-650 series personal supercomputers powered by Intels 50-watt quad-core Xeon processors. Tyan targets the TyanPSC T-650 series towards office environments. The new TyanPSC T-650 is a 5-node cluster with 40 CPU cores per system.

TyanPSC T-650 series supercomputers are available with Microsoft Windows Computer Cluster Server 2003 or Linux. Pricing starts at $20,000 USD for the supercomputer.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

His first question was how long would it take to get here.


> He overpaid me $260 yesterday because he said I wasn't charging enough.


In rethinking my numbers on this, it was $360 over, not $260.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

How nice to be over paid.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Very! It seems to happen about once a year; but, it has never involved over about $150 or $200.

He said he did it because when he calls, he wants me to be glad he did. Well, I will be.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Still nice even if it is once a year. Wants you to put him first when he does call so pays you the added money.


----------

